
Does China Need Facebook? - gedrap
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-10-28/does-china-even-need-facebook-
======
kinosang
Facebook is not necessary for Chinese, but Chinese want to use services
without censorship.

------
adiroth
The real question is, "Does Facebook need China?"

